# ممكن توضيح



## جلفاوي (5 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن توضيح لو سمحتم بقوله:
((ايها الآب اريد ان هؤلاء الذين اعطيتني يكونون معي حيث اكون انا لينظروا مجدي الذي اعطيتني لانك احببتني قبل انشاء العالم .))

هل الله احب نفسه قبل خلق العالم و اعطى نفسه مجدا .


----------



## DAWOODx (5 ديسمبر 2011)

> *" أيها الآب قد أتت الساعة،*
> *مجد ابنك، ليمجدك ابنك أيضًا**".
> يدعو السيد المسيح الآب أباه، وهو الأب بالطبيعة، لكي إذ نرفع نحن أعيننا معه، نتطلع إلى الله كأبٍ لنا، وذلك بالتبني الذي نلناه بروحه القدوس. إنه يوجهنا إلى أبيه بروح التشجيع والرجاء في نوال العطايا من يديه الإلهيتين.*
> *"قد أتت الساعة" ، كثيرًا ما كان يكرر بأن ساعته لم تأت بعد. الآن إذ بدأ طريق الصليب يقول: "قد أتت الساعة"، وهو يعرفها. لا يعرف الإنسان ساعته (جا ٩: ١٢) أما ابن الإنسان فقد عرفها. دعاها "هذه الساعة" (يو ١٢: ٢٧) و"الساعة" (يو ١٧: ١). فإنه لا توجد ساعة في كل التاريخ البشري، بل منذ بدء الزمن حتى نهايته كساعة الصليب التي فتحت أبواب السماء، وصالحت البشرية مع الآب، وأعطتهم حق الميراث الأبدي والمجد السماوي.*
> ...



*ابونا تادرس يعقوب.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 ديسمبر 2011)

أجمل شئ فى هذا التفسير أننى لم أسمع (الله أعلم)
ليبارك الرب DAWOODXS


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2011)

> هل الله احب نفسه قبل خلق العالم و اعطى نفسه مجدا .


*عزيزى الله فى فكرنا المسيحى يجمع فى ذاته اقانيمه الذاتيه
اب وكلمة وروح
الله فى شخصه محبة
لا يحتاج لخليقة لكى يظهر حبه
فهو فى ذاته  وجوهره جوهر المحبة
الاب منه ولد الكلمة منذ الازل
والاب والابن يتبادلان الحب بداخل الجوهر والكيان الواحد من قبل انشاء الخليقة
ومجد الابن هو المجد الذى كان له فى ذات الاب من قبل تاسيس العالم 
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 ديسمبر 2011)

الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد غير منفصلين


----------



## MAJI (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> ممكن توضيح لو سمحتم بقوله:
> ((ايها الآب اريد ان هؤلاء الذين اعطيتني يكونون معي حيث اكون انا لينظروا مجدي الذي اعطيتني لانك احببتني قبل انشاء العالم .))
> 
> هل الله احب نفسه قبل خلق العالم و اعطى نفسه مجدا .


وما الغريب في هذا؟
اذا كنا ونحن بشر كلنا عيوب وخاطئين نحترم كلمتنا ونحبها محبة بانفسنا واحتراما لها.


----------



## Kamov 52 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *عزيزى الله فى فكرنا المسيحى يجمع فى ذاته اقانيمه الذاتيه
> اب وكلمة وروح
> *



السـلامـ علـى مـن إتبـع الهـدى

ممكن لو سمحت أي دليل من فم المسيـح عليه الـسلامـ في الكتاب المقدس يقول فيه أن الله ثلاثة أقانيم أو أي إشارة واضحة للثالوث من فمه لأعرف من أين إستقيت هذا الفكر و مصدره؟

و شكراً.​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*18. فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: «دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ
19. فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.
20. وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.
*


----------



## Kamov 52 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *18. فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: «دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ
> 19. فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.
> 20. وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.
> *



يا عزيزي كيف حضرتك عضو مبارك مع قرابة الـ 3000 مشاركة في هذا المنتدى و تحاول إثبات لب معتقدك عن طريق الإستدلال بنص محرف و مقحم في كتابك بالقوة و لا يعرف المسيح عنه شيء؟


أنظر ماذا قال القديس الفرنسي هيلاريون أسقف بواتييه في كتابه الثالوث الأقدس!









ملخص لكلام القديس:

1- التعميد الأصلي لم يكن بإسم أي ثالوث بل كان بإسم يسوع فقط.

2- من أبتدع الثالوث هم بعض الوثنيين و بهذا توسع إستدعاء إسم يسوع ليشمل أبوة الله و موهبة الروح القدس (فأصبح بإسم الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس).

3- كنتيجة يرجح مفسرون الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع لم ينطق بهذا الكلام (الذي هو نص الثالوث في المعمودية).


تفسير الحديث للكتاب المقدس






الخلاصة: تم الزج بهذا النص في إنجيل متى حيث لم يحتوي كتاب متى على أي ثالوث ولا يحزنون!



أعيد سؤالي من أين إستقيتم قصة الثالوث لأن المسيح لم يتكلم بها قط و لم يعرفها بل كل كلامه كان عن أن الله واحد

(و هذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته)

ياريت أي شخص يساعدني في دليل مثل قول يسوع:

- أنا واحد من ثلاثة

- الثالوث المقدس

- الله ثلاثة أقانيم

و شكراً.​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 ديسمبر 2011)

Kamov 52 قال:


> السـلامـ علـى مـن إتبـع الهـدى​
> ممكن لو سمحت أي دليل من فم المسيـح عليه الـسلامـ في الكتاب المقدس يقول فيه أن الله ثلاثة أقانيم أو أي إشارة واضحة للثالوث من فمه لأعرف من أين إستقيت هذا الفكر و مصدره؟​
> 
> و شكراً.​


 

وعليك السلام - فهُدانا المسيح الحي...

[Q-BIBLE] 
فدنا يسوع وكلمهم قال: ((إني أوليت كل سلطان في السماء والأرض. 
فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، 
وعلموهم أن يحفظوا كل ما أوصيتكم به، وهاءنذا معكم طوال الأيام إلى نهاية العالم )). 
[/Q-BIBLE]

بشارة ربنا يسوع المسيح لمعلمنا متى الاصحاح الثامن والعشرون


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههه صدقاً توقعتُ طرحك قبل أن تطرحه لأن سؤالك يدلل على ما تريد ، فإذا كنت لا تحفظ غيرها فلماذا لم تطرحها في موضوع مستقل لتناقش أصالتها ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Kamov 52 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

حتى حضرتك يا أستاذ فادي؟

عضو مبارك ثاني يحاول إثبات لب عقيدته عن طريق نص محرف و لم يعرف المسيح عنه شيء!

ياريت حضرتك تقرأ مشاركتي رقم تسع فهذا النص تم تحريفه و إقحامه في كتاب حضرتك و الإستدلال به لا يعني أي شيء.

و هذا دليل ثالث

 يقول المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري في كتابه تاريخ الكنيسة:












ملخص القول: قال يسوع لتلاميذه أذهبوا و تلمذوا جميع الأمم بإسمي و لم يقول بإسم الثالوث!


أبقى على سؤالي أين قال يسوع:


- أنا واحد من ثلاثة

- الثالوث المقدس

- الله ثلاثة أقانيم

و شكراً.
​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*تفضل الإثباتات القاطعة على أصالة الآيات التي أتيتك بها ، والسحق لكل رأي مخالف يريد أن ينكرها :*

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display_html/10300


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*هلأ منشوف شكلك بعد ما جبتلك الرد هههههههههههههه*


----------



## Kamov 52 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *تفضل الإثباتات القاطعة على أصالة الآيات التي أتيتك بها ، والسحق لكل رأي مخالف يريد أن ينكرها :*
> 
> http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display_html/10300



يعني معترف أن النص الذي وضعته لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع و تحاول الأن وضع روابط!

ممتاز!:spor2:​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههههه أحبائي القراء هذا نموذج آخر لما أنا بقارئ .*
*وضعتُ له رداً إما أنه لم يقرأه أو أنه في أول أطوار صدمته .*
*كل مخطوطات المسيحية بكل اللغات تثبت أصالة النص .*
*كل الترجمات بكل مرجعياتها ثبتت النص .*
*أقوال القديسين منذ القرن الأول استشهدت بالنص كما هو بين يدينا .*
*بالهنا والشفا ههههههههههههه*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه مخطوطة بلغتي الام - الارامية ويعود تأريخها للقرن الثاني الميلادي وتحديداً 165 ميلادية - فأذا استطعت ان تورد نص اخر لانجيل اخر يوجد قبل هذا التاريخ ولا يذكر الجزئية هذه (بأسم الاب والابن والروح القدس) فتفضل بطرحه والا أكرمنا بصمتك وسكوتك!

تفضل عزيزنا!


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*هل تعترف بأصالة الآيات التي قدمتها لك أولاً ؟؟ أو تضطرني لنقل السحق الذي في الرابط لأضعف شبهة مرت في حياتي ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*أوقعتَ نفسكَ بين يدي الأنطاكي والكلداني ، والأهم بين يدي رب المجد يسوع المسيح وصخور الإيمان الذي أسسه ، فشوهت صورتك وفضحت جهلك .*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههه من شابه رسوله فما ظلم ههههههههه*
*شوف يا طفلي العزيز وانظر لفضيحتك التي لا تحتاج لتصوير فقد فضحت جهلك وجهل من تنقل عنهم وانهارت أعصابك فلم تعد تحتمل أن أضحك عليك :*
*البداية مع التراجم :*

*التراجم المختلفه *
*التراجم العربي *
*اولا التي تحتوي علي باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس *
*الفانديك*
*19 فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ*


*الحياة*
*19 فاذهبوا إذن، وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس؛*


*السارة*
*19 فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس،*


*اليسوعية*
*19 فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس،*


*المشتركة*
*مت-28-19:فاَذهبوا وتَلْمِذوا جميعَ الأُمَمِ، وعَمِّدوهُم باَسمِ الآبِ والابنِ والرُّوحِ القُدُسِ،*


*البولسية*
*مت-28-19:فاذْهَبوا، وتَلْمِذوا جميعَ الأُممِ، وعَمِّدوهم باسْمِ الآبِ والابنِ والرُّوحِ القدس.*


*الكاثوليكية*
*مت-28-19:فاذهَبوا وتَلمِذوا جَميعَ الأُمَم، وعَمِّدوهم بِاسْمِ الآبِ والابْنِ والرُّوحَ القُدُس،*


*التراجم العربي التي لم تذكر باسم الاب والابن والروح *
*لايوجد*
*فكل التراجم العربي باختلاف مصادرها ومرجعياتها كلهم اتفقوا علي اصالة العدد *


*التراجم الانجليزي وبعض اللغات الاخري *
*اولا التي ذكرت العدد كامل *​*Mat 28:19*


*(ASV)Go ye therefore, and make disciples of all the nations, baptizing them into the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit:*


*(BBE) Go then, and make disciples of all the nations, giving them baptism in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit: *


*(Bishops) Go ye therfore, & teache all nations, baptizing them in the name of the father, and of the sonne, and of the holye ghost: *


*(CEV) Go to the people of all nations and make them my disciples. Baptize them in the name of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit, *


*(Darby) Go thereforeand make disciples of all the nations, baptising them to the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit; *


*(DRB) Going therefore, teach ye all nations: baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Ghost. *


*(EMTV) Go thereforeand make disciples of all the nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, *


*(ESV)Go therefore and make disciples of all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit,*


*(FDB) Allez donc, et faites disciples toutes les nations, les baptisant pour le nom du Père et du Fils et du Saint Esprit, *


*(FLS) Allez, faites de toutes les nations des disciples, les baptisant au nom du Père, du Fils et du Saint Esprit, *


*(GEB) Gehet [nun] hin und machet alle Nationen zu Jüngern, und taufet sie auf den Namen des Vaters und des Sohnes und des Heiligen Geistes, *


*(Geneva) Go therefore, & teach all nations, baptizing them in the Name of the Father, and the Sonne, and the holy Ghost, *


*(GLB) Darum gehet hin und lehret alle Völker und taufet sie im Namen des Vaters und des Sohnes und des heiligen Geistes, *


*(GNB) Go, then, to all peoples everywhere and make them my disciples: baptize them in the name of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit,*


*(GNEU) Darum geht zu allen Völkern und macht die Menschen zu meinen Jüngern. Dabei sollt ihr sie auf den Namen des Vaters, des Sohnes und des Heiligen Geistes taufen *


*(GSB) Gehet hin und machet zu Jüngern alle Völker, indem ihr sie taufet auf den Namen des Vaters und des Sohnes und des heiligen Geistes *


*(GW) So wherever you go, make disciples of all nations: Baptize them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit. *


*(HNT)ואתם לכו אל־כל־הגוים ועשו תלמידים וטבלתם אתם לשם־האב והבן ורוח הקדש׃ *


*(ISV)Therefore, as you go, disciple all the nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit,*


*(KJV)Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost:*


*(KJV-1611) Goe ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the Name of the Father, and of the Sonne, and of the holy Ghost: *


*(KJVA)Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost:*


*(LITV) Then having gone, disciple all nations, baptizing them into the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, *


*(MKJV) Therefore go and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, *


*(Murdock) Go ye, therefore, and instruct all nations; and baptize them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit. *


*(RV) Go ye therefore, and make disciples of all the nations, baptizing them into the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Ghost: *


*(Webster) Go ye therefore and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit. *


*(WNT) Go therefore and make disciples of all the nations; baptize them into the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit; *


*(YLT) having gone, then, disciple all the nations, (baptizing them--to the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit, *


*التراجم التي لا تحتوي علي العدد الكامل *
*لايوجد*

*اي ان كل التراجم باختلاف مرجعيتها واختلاف تاريخها واختلاف المخطوطات التي اخذت منها في القديم (مثل جنيفا وكنج جيمس وبيشوب الذين يرجعون للقرن السادس عشر ورجعوا الي مخطوطات قديمه جدا غير متاحه لنا الان او النقديه الحديثه التي هي مرجعيتها مخطوطات اخري وكلهم اتفقوا علي اصالة العدد *​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*أتحداك وأتحدى إلهك المزعوم أن تصور ردي عن الرابط المقدم وكل ما فيه من صور لمخطوطات لن أضيع وقتي في رفعها وما طرحته هنا من ترجمات ومما سيتم طرحه أيضاً من أقوال الآباء ، أما الآن فالنسخ اليوناني :*


*النسخ اليوناني *
*اولا التي ذكرت العدد كامل *​

*(GNT)**πορευθέντες μαθητεύσατε πάντα τὰ ἔθνη, βαπτίζοντες αὐτοὺς εἰς τὸ ὄνομα τοῦ Πατρὸς καὶ τοῦ Υἱοῦ καὶ τοῦ ῾Αγίου Πνεύματος, *


*poreuthentes mathēteusate panta ta ethnē baptizontes autous eis to onoma tou patros kai tou uiou kai tou agiou pneumatos*


*ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ 28:19 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed. with Diacritics**................................................................................**πορευθέντες μαθητεύσατε πάντα τὰ ἔθνη, βαπτίζοντες αὐτοὺς εἰς τὸ ὄνομα τοῦ πατρὸς καὶ τοῦ υἱοῦ καὶ τοῦ ἁγίου πνεύματος,**................................................................................**ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ 28:19 Greek NT: Greek Orthodox Church**................................................................................**πορευθέντες μαθητεύσατε πάντα τὰ ἔθνη, βαπτίζοντες αὐτοὺς εἰς τὸ ὄνομα τοῦ Πατρὸς καὶ τοῦ Υἱοῦ καὶ τοῦ ἁγίου Πνεύματος,**................................................................................**ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ 28:19 Greek NT: Stephanus Textus Receptus (1550, with accents)**................................................................................**πορευθέντες οὖν μαθητεύσατε πάντα τὰ ἔθνη βαπτίζοντες αὐτοὺς εἰς τὸ ὄνομα τοῦ πατρὸς καὶ τοῦ υἱοῦ καὶ τοῦ ἁγίου πνεύματος**................................................................................**ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ 28:19 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort with Diacritics**................................................................................**πορευθέντες οὖν μαθητεύσατε πάντα τὰ ἔθνη,βαπτίζοντες αὐτοὺς εἰς τὸ ὄνομα τοῦ πατρὸς καὶ τοῦ υἱοῦ καὶ τοῦ ἁγίου πνεύματος,**................................................................................**ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ 28:19 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed.**................................................................................**πορευθεντες μαθητευσατε παντα τα εθνη βαπτιζοντες αυτους εις το ονομα του πατρος και του υιου και του αγιου πνευματος**................................................................................**ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ 28:19 Greek NT: Byzantine/Majority Text (2000)**................................................................................**πορευθεντες μαθητευσατε παντα τα εθνη βαπτιζοντες αυτους εις το ονομα του πατρος και του υιου και του αγιου πνευματος**................................................................................**ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ 28:19 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1550)**................................................................................**πορευθεντες ουν μαθητευσατε παντα τα εθνη βαπτιζοντες αυτους εις το ονομα του πατρος και του υιου και του αγιου πνευματος**................................................................................**ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ 28:19 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1894)**................................................................................**πορευθεντες ουν μαθητευσατε παντα τα εθνη βαπτιζοντες αυτους εις το ονομα του πατρος και του υιου και του αγιου πνευματος**................................................................................**ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ 28:19 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort**................................................................................**πορευθεντες ουν μαθητευσατε παντα τα εθνη βαπτιζοντες αυτους εις το ονομα του πατρος και του υιου και του αγιου πνευματος**................................................................................**ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ 28:19 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort, UBS4 variants**................................................................................**πορευθεντες ουν μαθητευσατε παντα τα εθνη βαπτιζοντες αυτους εις το ονομα του πατρος και του υιου και του αγιου πνευματος*

*التي لا تحتوي علي العدد كامل *
*لايوجد*
*وللمره الثالثه كل النسخ اليوناني باختلاف مرجعيتها نقديه واغلبيه ومسلمه كلهم ذكروا العدد الكامل *
​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*علماً أن اللغة اليونانية هي اللغة الأصلية للكتاب المقدس .*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*هرب المراهق قبل أن نبدأ بالمخطوطات هههههههه*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*أخي الغالي فادي الكلداني ، اسمح لي أن أضيف في مجال استشهاد الآباء القديسين بالنص ، كهدية لك ولأختي الغالي شذا البنفسج :*


*اقوال الاباء *
*القديس اغناطيوس الانطاكي *
*الذي ولد تقريبا عام *[FONT=Arial, serif]*35*[/FONT]*م واستشهد عام *[FONT=Arial, serif]*108*[/FONT]*م فشهادته تمثل نص القرن الاول الميلادي *
*وهو تلميذ للقديس يوحنا الحبيب وعرف معلمنا بطرس الرسول ايضا *
*في رسالته الي فلادلفيا وهي من رسائله الصحيحه المعروفه ومتاكد انتسابها اليه *
*وايضا من نص الرساله القصيره التي هي احدي عشر اصحاح فقط *
*وللتاكيد هي من هذا الكتاب *​*The Epistle of Ignatius to the Philadelphians
Shorter Version*​

*الاصحاح التاسع *​*Chapter IX.—The Old Testament is good: the New Testament is better.*​have been fulfilled in the Gospel, [our Lord saying,] “Go ye and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost.”[FONT=Arial, serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]*ANF01*[/FONT]
*وتعليق فليب اسكاف استاذ الابائيات يؤكد انها رساله صحيحه واستشهاده هنا من متي *[FONT=Arial, serif]*28: 19 *[/FONT]


*وله استشهاد اخر من رسالة فيلبي لكني ساتركه جانبا الان وسنعرف السبب في مناقشة الشبهة*


*القديس ارينيؤس*
*تنيح سنة *[FONT=Arial, serif]*202*[/FONT]*م*
*وهو تلميذ القديس بوليكاربوس الذي هو تلميذ يوحنا الحبيب *
*في رسالته ضد هريسيس الرساله الثالثه *
*الفصل*[FONT=Arial, serif]*17*[/FONT]
*ويقول*​He said to them, “Go and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost.”3618*3618* Matt. xxviii. 19. 
[FONT=Arial, serif]*ANF01*[/FONT]
*ويعلق عليها فليب اسكاف ويقول *
*نصه في مخطوطته عن كلمة معموديه هو *
[FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif]*βαπτίζοντες*[/FONT]
*وتعليقه هذا يثبت انه رجع لنصوص ارينيؤس الاصليه اليونانية*

*العلامه ترتليان *
*من عام **160 **الي**220 **م*
*كتابه اسمه في العماد *
*الفصل**13*​
*For the *_*law*_*of baptizing has been *_*imposed*_*, and the formula prescribed: “Go,” *_*He*_*saith, “teach the nations, baptizing them into the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit.”**8680**8680** Matt. xxviii. 19*
*ANF03*


*العلامه كبريان *
*المتنيح في سنة **258**م*
*رسالته رقم **72*​taught them in what manner they ought to baptize, saying, “All power is given unto me in heaven and in earth. Go ye, therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost.”2854*2854* Matt. xxviii. 18, 19.
*ANF05*
*وايضا*​All power is given unto me, in heaven and in earth. Go and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost.”4697*4697* Matt. xxviii. 18, 19.
*وايضا يكرر ويقول *​All power is given unto me in heaven and in earth. Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost: teaching them to observe all things whatsoever I have commanded you.”2287*2287* Matt. xxviii. 18–20.
*وله عدة مقولات اخري تؤكد علي اصالة العدد *


*القديس هيبوليتوس *
*170 **الي**236 **م*​Go ye and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost.”1679*1679* Matt. xxviii. 19.
*ANF05*


*القديس نوفاتيان *
*210 **الي**280 **م*​Go ye and preach the Gospel to the nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost.”5360*5360* Matt. xxviii. 19. 


*القديس جورج الثيموساطي*
*من**213 **الي**270 **م*​Seest thou that all through ******ure the Spirit is preached, and yet nowhere named a creature? 44And what can the impious have to say if the Lord sends forth His disciples to baptize in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit


*القديس فكتورينوس *
*الذي تنيح **271 **م*​“And His voice as it were the voice of many waters.”] The many waters are understood to be many peoples, or the gift of baptism that He sent forth by the apostles, saying: “Go ye, teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost.”2256*2256* Matt. xxviii. 19. 
*ANF07*
*هذا غير شهادات كثيره وايضا كتابات مهمه *
*وهذا من اباء ما قبل مجمع نيقيه اما اثناء وبعد مجمع نيقيه فهي الكثيره جدا جدا *


*لم يعلق كثير من باحثين النقد النصي علي هذا العدد لانهم لم يجدوا اختلافات فيه مثل بروس متزجر وفليب كامفورت وروجر اومانسون وغيره*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*Ignatius of Antioch (ca. AD. 107-112)*
Chapter IX.-The Old Testament is Good: the New Testament is Better.
… The priests indeed, and the ministers of the word, are good; but the High Priest is better, to whom the holy of holies has been committed, and who alone has been entrusted with the secrets of God. The ministering powers of God are good. The Comforter is holy, and the Word is holy, the Son of the Father, by whom He made all things, and exercises a providence over them all. This is the Way which leads to the Father, the Rock, the Defence, the Key, the Shepherd, the Sacrifice, the Door of knowledge, through which have entered Abraham, and Isaac, and Jacob, Moses and all the company of the prophets, and these pillars of the world, the apostles, and the spouse of Christ, on whose account He poured out His own blood, as her marriage portion, that He might redeem her. All these things tend towards the unity of the one and only true God. But the Gospel possesses something transcendent [above the former dispensation], viz. the appearing of our Saviour Jesus Christ, His passion, and the resurrection itself. For those things which the prophets announced, saying, "Until He come for whom it is reserved, and He shall be the expectation of the Gentiles," have been fulfilled *in the Gospel, [our Lord saying,] "Go ye and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost*." All then are good together, the law, the prophets, the apostles, the whole company [of others] that have believed through them: only if we love one another


وهذا دليل من أغناطيوس الانطاكي نفسه اخي الحبيب الانطاكي ومن أبن جلدتك فاليقرأ السائل وليتمعن!!! عسى ان يفقه شيئاً ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 ديسمبر 2011)

وهذا دليل أخر من رسالة أغناطيوس الانطاكي الى أهل فيلبي وفي دليل على الثالوث المقدس .... وبالمناسبة هذه مكتوبة في القرن الثاني الميلادي

Chapter II.-Unity of the Three Divine Persons.
There is then one God and Father, and not two or three; One who is; and there is no other besides Him, the only true [God]. For "the Lord thy God," saith [the ******ure], "is one Lord." And again, "Hath not one God created us? Have we not all one Father? And there is also one Son, God the Word. For "the only-begotten Son," saith [the ******ure], "who is in the bosom of the Father." And again, "One Lord Jesus Christ." And in another place, "What is His name, or what His Son's name, that we may know? " And there is also one Paraclete. For "there is also," saith [the ******ure], "one Spirit," since "we have been called in one hope of our calling." And again, "We have drunk of one Spirit," with what follows. And it is manifest that all these gifts [possessed by believers] "worketh one and the self-same Spirit." There are not then either three Fathers, or three Sons, or three Paracletes, but one Father, and one Son, and one Paraclete. Wherefore also the Lord, _*when He sent forth the apostles to make disciples of all nations, commanded them to "baptize in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost*_," not unto one [person] having three names, nor into three [persons] who became incarnate, but into three possessed of equal honour. (_Epistle of Ignatius to the Philippians_


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 ديسمبر 2011)

ولم يجلب صديقنا لحد الان اي مخطوطة او نص انجيلي يعود الى ما قبل القرن الثاني الميلادي ولا يوجد فيه ذكر هذه الاية على لسان رب المجد يسوع المسيح...فكل الادلة تشير الى وجودها في ذلك التاريخ، فأثبتنا وجودها، فهل من الممكن أثبات نفيها؟ أشك في ذلك!


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكراً جزيلاً أخي الغالي ، وبالنسبة لجزئية :*


> هذه مخطوطة بلغتي الام - الارامية ويعود تأريخها للقرن الثاني الميلادي وتحديداً 165 ميلادية - فأذا استطعت ان تورد نص اخر لانجيل اخر يوجد قبل هذا التاريخ ولا يذكر الجزئية هذه (بأسم الاب والابن والروح القدس) فتفضل بطرحه والا أكرمنا بصمتك وسكوتك!
> 
> تفضل عزيزنا!


*لا قبل هذا التاريخ ولا بعده ^_^*
*فلا توجد مخطوطة مسيحية واحدة معترف بها لم تذكر النص .*
*ولكن الأخ الحبيب هرب قبل أن نبدأ بالمخطوطات .*
*وصورنا وفرح بنفسه هههه*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 ديسمبر 2011)

هل هذه هي الامانة العلمية أن نتعامل مع (ولقد قيل) - هناك أدلة يقينية واضحة وصريحة من الابائيات كذلك من مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس وليست من مبدأ (ولقد قيل).....


----------



## بشار بشار (9 ديسمبر 2011)

دبليو. بيترسون فى قائمة النقد النصى يناير 2003 :

فى غياب اى دليل  نصى وفى وجود مفارقة او تناقض تاريخى فى متى 28 : 19 بمقارنتها ببقية نصوص  العهد الجديد يبدو ان المرء يستطيع بثقة ان يقرر الاتى :

1 هده الكلمات لم يتفوه بها يسوع ابدا
2 الصيغة كانت مجهولة حتى تاريخ كتابة اعمال الرسل فى ثمانينات القرن الاول
3 المرء لا يستطيع ان يحدد هل هذه الصيغة كانت موجودة ام كانت غير موجودة فى اقدم نص لانجيل متى .

صورة 1 



​
فى كتاب الثالوث الاقدس يقول المطران كيرلس بسترس فى موقعه على الشبكة 
و هو موجود فى موقع القس  بسيط عبد المسيح 



http://fatherbassit.com/books/christ/althaluth_alaqdas.htm



) المعمودية باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس (متى 28: 19)
"اذهبوا وتلمذوا  جميع الأمم، وعمّدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس". يرجّح مفسرو الكتاب  المقدس أنّ هذه الوصية التي وضعها الإنجيل على لسان يسوع ليست من يسوع  نفسه، بل هي موجز الكرازة التي كانت تُعدّ الموعظين للمعمودية، في الأوساط  اليونانية. فالمعمودية في السنوات الأولى للمسيحية كانت تعطى "باسم يسوع  المسيح" (أع 2: 38؛ 10: 48) أو "باسم الرب يسوع" (أع 8: 16؛ 19: 5). ففي  الأوساط اليهودية، لتمييز المعمودية المسيحية عن غيرها من طقوس التنقية  والتطهير، كان يكفي أن يلفظ اسم يسوع المسيح على المعتمد، دليلاً على أنه  صار خاصة المسيح وخُتم نختمه. أمّا في الأوساط اليونانية الوثنيّة، فكان  يسبق المعمودية "تعليم أوّلي" ينقل المهتدين "من عبادة الأوثان ليعبدوا  الله الحيّ"​

هدا  المطران يرجح قول مفسرو الكتاب المقدس ان هذه الوصية ليست من يسوع نفسه بل  وضعها احدهم على لسان يسوع و هذا ما نريد اثباته ببساطة اما الكلام عن  الكرازة او موجز الكرازة فلا يقدم و لا يؤخر بل هو تبرير غير مقنع لجا اليه  البعض لصعوبة تفسير كيف يقول يسوع ذلك و لا ينفذ احد وصيته الاخيرة على  الارض ؟
و هذا التبرير  معناه ان هناك شخص ما لانعرفه قد اخترع هذه الصيغة لتناسب التكريز  لليونانيين و اخرى لغيرهم و هذا ايضا غير مقبول و لا يخدم اصالة النص محل  البحث و من هو هذا الشخص الذى يحدد الصيغة المناسبة ؟؟؟ و على اى اساس و من  اعطاه السلطة لفعل ذلك و من عنده السلطة ليضيف اقوال على لسان يسوع لم  يقولها ابدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فى التفسير الحديث للكتاب المقدس طبعة دار الثقافةفى مصر يقول فى تفسير انجيل متى صفحة 462 يقول بالحرف:
" ان المعمودية فى  عصور العهد الجديد بحسب ما جاء فى مصادرنا كانت تمارس باسم يسوع و هو امر  غريب اذ ان يسوع وضع لنا صيغة ثالوث واضحة قبل صعوده .... و قيل ان هذه  الكلمات لم تكن اساسا جزء من النص الاصلى لانجيل متى لان يوسيبيوس اعتاد فى  كتاباته ان يقتبس متى 28 : 19 فى صيغتها المختصرة اذهبوا و تلمذوا جميع  الامم باسمى "
اى  ان تفسيرهم لعدم وجود النص فى كتابات يوسيبيوس انه يقول صيغة مختصرة و هذا  غير منطقى لانها صيغة لا يجوز اختصارها من اى شخص حتى لو كان يوسيبيوس  خاصة انه اقتبسها اكثر من 15 مرة .





 
​* قاموس انكور للكتاب المقدس*
*

*​*اللغز  التاريخى او المعضلة التاريخية  لم يحل من قبل متى 28 : 19  منذ ذلك الحين  ، وفقا لقاعدة عريضة من العلماء ، وهو ليس اصلا قول يسوع ، و لا هو حتى   تطويرا لقول ما منقول عن يسوع فى  المعمودية .*

*المقصود هنا كيف يقول يسوع ذلك و لا نجده تاريخيا فى اى مكان حتى نهاية القرن الثانى .*


*قاموس بيك *
*صورة 4 *



*يقول قى صورة 5   .... صفحة 273 ...................*

*

**]*​

*"يتم شرح هذه المهمة من خلال لغة الكنيسة و أكثر المعلقين يشككون في أن**صيغة الثالوث كانت موجودة في الأصل في إنجيل متى، حيث أن بقية العهد الجديد لا يحتوي على**هكذا صيغة بل يصف التعميد كما تم تأديتـه باسم يسوع السيد (أعمال الرسل [2: 38**] **،** [8: 16]**، إلخ**)"

*
*هذا من كتاب تعليقات**بيك على الانجيل و هو من اشهر كتب الشروح عندهم يقول بالحرف الواحد ما معناه : معظم**المعلقين يشكوا ان صيغة التثليث هذه كانت اصلية عند هذه النقطة فى انجيل متى حيث**انها لاتوجد فى اى مكان اخر من العهد الجديدالذى لا يعرف هذه الصيغة و يصف التعميد**انه يتم باسم المسيح .*
*المرجع التالى *


*THE *​
*SEAT OF AUTHORITY *​
*IN *​
*RELIGION *​
*JAMES MARTINEAU *​
*. *​
*if the book of Acts may be trusted, the invariable usage was *​
*baptism " in the name of Christ Jesus,"! and not "in the *​
*name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit." *​
*And doubtless the author is as good a witness for the usage of *​
*his own time (about A,D. 115) as for that of the period where- *​
*of he treats. *​*يقول الكاتب :*
*اذا كنا سنثق فى كتاب اعمال  الرسل فالاستعمال الثابت كان التعميد باسم يسوع و ليس باسم الاب و الابن و  الروح القدس  و المؤلف هو بلا شك احسن من يشهد لاستعمال الصيغة فى الوقت  المعاصر له ..............................*



*المرجع التالى :*
*The historical evidence for the resurrection of jesus Christ*​
*Kirsopp lake *​


* 

**]*​



*

*​
​*يقول الكاتب :*
* نلخص الحقائق كما يلى :*
*العدد محل البحث موجود فى  كل المخطوطات و لكن يوسابيوس القيصرى فى الغالب يجعل الصيغة باسم يسوع فقط و  بحذف كل اشارة الى التعميد . و التبرير الواضح ان يوسابيوس اطلع على  مخطوطات ليس بها صيغة الثالوث و هذه المخطوطات لم يعد لها وجود الان.*
*و غالبا هرماس و جستين مارتير يظهروا نفس صيغة يوسابيوس.*

*و فى الصفحة التالية بعد مناقشة و تحليل يصل الكاتب الى نتيجة ان حصلية الجدال  فى صالح صيغة يوسابيوس القصيرة ...............*

*لمرجع السادس :*

*History of Dogma*​
*Adolf  Harnack*​*صورة 10 و 11 *
*

*​*و الترجمة  :*
*لا يمكن مباشرة اثبات ان يسوع اصدر امرا بالتعميد لان متى 28 : 19 ليست من اقوال الرب يسوع و السبب فى ذلك :*
*ان يصدر يسوع اوامر بعد قيامته هو امر حدث فى مرحلة متقدمة و بولس لا يعرف شيئا عن هذه الصيغة*
*الصيغة الثالوثية غربية على لسان يسوع  و ليس لها اى سلطة فى عصر الرسل و كان يجب ان يطيعها الرسل اذا كانت من يسوع فعلا .*


*المرجع السابع :*
*من أجل**المسيح** For Christ's Sake– **توم هاربر** Tom Harpur – **ص 103*

*صورة 15 و 16 و 17 *

*

*​
*

*​
*"**يتفق جميع أو أغلب العلماء المحافظين على أن الجزء الأخير من هذه الوصية على الأقل**قد تم إضافته لاحقاً. هذه الصيغة غير موجودة في أي مكان آخر في العهد الجديد، و نحن**نعلم من خلال الدليل الوحيد المتوفر لدينا (بقية العهد الجديد) أن الكنيسة الأولى**لم تقم بتعميد الناس باستخدام هذه الألفاظ – بل إن التعميد كان باسم يسوع وحده**. **وبالتالي فإن النص الأصلي يقول: "عمدوهم باسمي" ومن ثم جاءت الإضافة لتصبح جزءً من**العقيدة. في الحقيقة فإن أول من أشار إلى هذا الأمر هم الناقدون الألمان بالإضافة**إلى طائفة "الموحدين" في القرن التاسع عشر، و هذا الرأي كان شائع القبول عموماً في**الأوساط العلمية حتى عام 1919. في أول إصدار لتفسير بيك** (Peake) **يقول: (إن كنيسة**الأيام الأولى لم تبدِ اهتماماً بهذه الوصية المنتشرة في العالم اليوم و إن كانت**على علم بها. إن وصية التعميد باسم ثلاثة إنما هي توسيع او اضافة في العقيدة** ).*


*المرجع  الثامن :*

*من كتاب مقدمة عن المسيحية تاليف البابا الحالى للفاتيكان بندكت *

*صورة  12 و 13 و 14 *
*

*​
*

*​

* 

**]*​

*لنرى ماذا يقول البابا :*
*الشكل الاساسى لايماننا  اتخذ شكله فى القرن الثانى و الثالث مرتبطا بمراسم التعميد و هذه الصيغة  اتت من مدينة روما ....................*

*البابا يقول ان الصيغة   ظهرت فى القرن الثانى او الثالث و مصدرها  روما  صحيح انه يذكر صيغة متى  كاساس  و لكنه لم يحدد كيف يقول يسوع ذلك فى فلسطين و لا تظهر الصيغة الا  فى روما بعد قرنين على الاقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟.*



*مرجع اخر :*

*دائرة المعارف البريطانية :*

*اولا طبعة 1911 .................*

*http://www.1911encyclopedia.org/Theology*
*There are traces in the  New Testament of a baptismal confession simply of the name of Christ (I  Cor. i. 13, 15; Rom. vi. 2; cf. even the late verse Acts viii. 37), not  of the threefold name. Moreover, textual criticism points to an early  type of reading in Matt. xxviii. 19 without the threefold formula. *
*هناك ادلة فى العهد الجديد  ان صيغة التعميد كانت باسم يسوع (ا كور 1: 13 و رومية 6 : 2 و اعمال 8 : 37  ) و ليس بالصيغة الثالوثية بالاضافة الى ان النقد النصى يشير الى قراءة  مبكرة لهذا العدد بدون ذكر للثالوث *


*و من نفس دائرة المعارف *
*http://www.1911encyclopedia.org/Gospel_Of_St_Matthew*​
*.  The baptismal formula in Matt. xxviii. 19, is, however, peculiar, and  in view of its non-occurrence in the Acts and Epistles of the New  Testament must be regarded as probably an addition in accordance with  Church usage at the time the Gospel was written.*​
*ان صيغة التعميد الثالوثية  فى متى 28 : 19 غريبة و بالاخذ فى الاعتبار عدم ذكرها فى اعمال الرسل لابد  ان نعتبرها اضافة محتملة بالنسبة لاستعمال الكنيسة وقت كتابة هذا الانجيل .*


*دائرة المعارف البريطانية 2006 *
*Although there is no actual account of the institution of Baptism by Jesus, the Gospel According to Matthew portrays the risen Christ issuing the “Great  Commission” to his followers: “Go therefore and make disciples of all  nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of  the Holy Spirit, teaching them to observe all that I have commanded you”  (Matt. 28:19–20). Elsewhere in the New Testament, however, this formula  is not used. Some scholars thus doubt the accuracy of the quotation in  Matthew and suggest that it reflects a tradition formed by a merging of  the idea of spiritual baptism (as in Acts 1:5), early baptismal rites  (as in Acts 8:16), and reports of Pentecostalism after such rites (as in  Acts 19:5–6).*



*ترجمة :*
*بعض العلماء شككوا فى دقة  قول يسوع فى متى و يقترحوا انه يعكس تقليد تكون من مزج من فكرة التعميد  الروحى كما فى اعمال 1 : 5 و التعميد المبكر فى اعمال 8 : 16 *






*مرجع اخر :*

*كتاب *

*Water Baptism
A Pagan and Jewish Rite but not Christian, Proven By
******ure And History Confirmed By The Lives Of Saints Who
Were Never Baptized With Water*​
*James H. Moon*​
*من هذا الموقع *

*http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/17222*​

*Baptism with the formula, "In the name of the Father, Son and Holy*​
*Spirit"[28] is not to be considered in connection with the apostles and*​
*first Christians, as they never mention it and evidently never practised*​
*it. Such formula was unknown at that time. It came in as an*​
*afterthought; a human invention of later date**.*​
*ترجمة :*
*التعميد بصيغة الثالوث لا  يجب ربطه بالرسل و المسيحيين الاوائل لانهم لم يذكروه و لم ينفذوا هذه  الصيغة و لم تكن معروفة فى هذا الوقت و جاءت نتيجة افكار لاحقة و اختراع  بشرى فى فترة تالية .................*



*مرجع اخر *


*The Encyclopedia of Religion and Ethics:*
*As to Matthew 28:19, it  says: It is the central piece of evidence for the traditional  (Trinitarian) view.  If it were undisputed, this would, of course, be  decisive, but its trustworthiness is impugned on grounds of textual  criticism, literary criticism and historical criticism. The same  Encyclopedia further states that: "The obvious explanation of the  silence of the New Testament on the triune name, and the use of another  (JESUS NAME) formula in Acts and Paul, is that this other formula was  the earlier, and the triune formula is a later addition."*​
*موسوعة شاف هيرزوج للعلوم الدينية**:**لا يمكن أن يكون يسوع قد أعطى الحواريين هذا التعميد الثالوثي بعد قيامته** - **فالعهد الجديد يعرف صيغة واحدة فقط للتعميد باسم المسيح**(**أعمال** 2: 38**،** 8: 16**،** 10: 43**،** 19: 5 **وأيضاً في غلاطية** 3: 27**، رومية** 6: 3, **كورنثوس**1 1: 13-15)**، والتي بقيت موجودة حتى في القرنين الثاني والثالث بينما الصيغة التثليثية موجودة في متى** 28: 19 **فقط، وبعد هذا فقط في ديداش** 7: 1**، وفي جوستين و أبو**1 1: 16.... **أخيراً**, **الطبيعة الطقسية الواضحة لهذه الصيغة** ... **غريبة، وهذه ليست طريقة يسوع في عمل مثل هذه الصياغات** ... **وبالتالي فالثقة التقليدية في صحة** (**أو أصالة**) **متى** 28: 19 **يجب أن تناقش**.( **صـ** 435).*


*مرجع:*


*http://net.bible.org/dictionary.php?...sionist%20View**)*​
*Study Dictionary*​
*NET BIBLE®*​

*IV. The Formula of Baptism. *
*The Formula of Christian baptism, in the mode which prevailed, is given in Mt 28:19:  "I baptize thee in the name of the Father, of the Son, and of the Holy  Ghost." But it is curious that the words are not given in any  de******ion of Christian baptism until the time of Justin Martyr: and  there they are not repeated exactly but in a slightly extended and  explanatory form*​*و ترجمة هذا الكلام :*
*صيغة التعميد :*
*من  المثير للفضول ان الصيغة (الثالوثية) لم تستخدم فى اى تعميد حتى زمن  جاستين الشهيد و هذا الاخير لم يذكر الصيغة بنفس منطوقها المعروف اليوم ...*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*أشعر و كأني شاهدت عملاً مسرحياً ... بطله السخيف الأخ كاموف ...فقد اتضح مأربه منذ بداية الحديث .. ظهر بمظهر الذي ألقى بالطعم ليصطاد سمكة ... ففوجئ بأنه لم يحظَ بأي شيء .. بل أن هناك قرش أتى و التهم صنارته و التهمه ...
تجاهل واضح لما ورد من ردود ..فأنت لم تأتي لتعرف أو تفهم بل أتيت لتقدم لنا فاصل ترفيهي معهود من أمثالك ...
أشكر أخوتي الأنطاكي و فادي الكلداني على ما قدموه من إفحامات لك  و لأمثالك

الرب ينورك أخي ... هربت هذه المرة من نور المسيح و لكن بارادتك .. و آمل أن تحصل على الخلاص الحقيقي من كل قلبي دون هروب من الحقيقة.. و ذلك بإشارة لما فعلته اليوم


أشكر أخوتي الأنطاكي و فادي الكلداني للمرة الألف على صدقهم  و أمانتهم في الطرح و النقل ... و لك أسمى الأمنيات بالنفاذ إلى النور الإلهي ...
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## بشار بشار (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*قاموس الكتاب المقدس لهاستينج،**(**طبعة** 1963**، صـ** 1015):**الثالوث**. - ... **غير قابل للإثبات المنطقي أو بالأدلة النصية** .. **كان ثيوفيلوس الأنطاكي** (180**م**) **هو أول من استخدم المصطلح** "**ثلاثي**"**،** ... (**المصطلح ثالوث**) **غير موجود في النصوص**.**النص التثليثي الرئيسي في العهد الجديد هو الصيغة التعميدية في متى** 28: 19 ... **هذا  القول المتأخر فيما بعد القيامة غير موجود في أي من الأناجيل الأخرى أو في  أي مكان آخر في العهد الجديد، هذا وقد رآه بعض العلماء كنص موضوع في متى**. **وقد  وضح أيضاً أن  الحواريين مستمرين في تعليمهم، حتى أن الإشارة المتأخرة  للتعميد بصيغتها التثليثية لربما كانت إقحام لاحق في الكلام**.*
*أخيراً، صيغة إيسوبيوس للنص** (**القديم**) **كان** ("**باسمي**" **بدلاً من اسم الثالوث**) **لها بعض المدافعين **.(**بالرغم من وجود صيغة التثليث الآن في الطبعات الحديثة لكتاب متى**) **فهذا لا يضمن أن مصدرها هو من التعليم التاريخي ليسوع**. **والأفضل  بلا شك النظر لصيغة التثليث هذه على أنها مستمدة من الطقس التعميدي  للمسيحيين الكاثوليكيين الأوائل ربما السوريون أو الفلسطينيون، وعلى أنها  تلخيص موجز للتعاليم الكنسية الكاثوليكية عن الآب والإبن والروح**... .*

*- **الموسوعة الكاثوليكية،** (**المجلد الثاني، صـ** 236) :* *إن الصيغة التعميدية قد غيرتها الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في القرن الثاني من باسم يسوع**{**عيسى**} **المسيح لتصبح باسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس**.*
*
- **كتاب لاهوت العهد الجديد**:**تأليف آر بولتمان،** 1951**، صفحة** 133*
*الحقيقة التاريخية أن العدد متى** 28: 19 **قد تم تبديله بشكل واضح وصريح**. "**لأن شعيرة التعميد قد تمت بالتغطيس حيث يـُـغـَـطـَس الشخص المراد تعميده في حمام، أو في مجرى مائي كما يظهر فى سفر الأعمال** 8: 36**، والرسالة للعبرانيين** 10: 22**،** .. **والتي تسمح لنا بالإستنتاج، وكذا ما جاء في كتاب ديداكيه** 7: 1-3 **تحديداً، إعتماداً على النص الأخير** [**النص الكاثوليكي الأبوكريفي**] **أنه يكفي في حال الحاجة سكب الماء ثلاث مرات** [ **تعليم الرش الكاثوليكي المزيف**] **على الرأس**. **والشخص المـُـعـَـمِّـد يسمي على الشخص الجاري تعميده باسم الرب يسوع المسيح،** " **وقد توسعت** [**بُـدِّلـَـت**] **بعد هذا لتكون باسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس**.".*


*كتاب **عقائد وممارسات الكنيسة الأولى**:* *تأليف دكتور**. **ستيوارت ج هال** 1992**، صفحة** 20 - 21. **ألأستاذ**هال كان أستاذاً لتاريخ الكنيسة بكلية كينجز، لندن انجلترا**. **دكتور  هال قال بعبارة واقعية أن التعميد التثليثي الكاثوليكي لم يكن الشكل  الأصلي لتعميد المسيحيين، والأصل كان المعمودية باسم المسيح**. *


*الجامعة الكاثوليكية الأمريكية بواشنطن،** 1923**، دراسات في العهد الجديد **:* *الأمر الإلهي بالتعميد تحقيق نقدي تاريخي**. **كتبه هنري كونيو صـ** 27.:**
"**إن الرحلات في سفر الأعمال و رسائل القديس بولس هذه الرحلات تشير لوجود صيغة مبكرة للتعميد باسم الرب** {**المسيح** }". **ونجد أيضاً**:"**هل  من الممكن التوفيق بين هذه الحقائق والإيمان بأن المسيح أمر تلاميذه أن  يعمدوا بالصيغة التثليثية؟ لو أعطى المسيح مثل هذا الأمر، لكان يجب على  الكنيسة الرسولية ان  تتبعه، ولكنا لا نستطيع تتبع أثر هذه الطاعة في العهد  الجديد**. **ومثل هذا الأثر لا يوجد**. **والتفسير  الوحيد لهذا الصمت، وبناءاً على نظرة غير متقيدة بالتقليد، أن الصيغة  المختصرة باسم المسيح كانت الأصلية، وأن الصيغة المطولة التثليثية كانت  تطوراً لاحقاً**".*
* النص مفقود فى المخطوطة السينائية السريانية *


* 

**]*



*

**]*

*كما هو واضح من اخر سطر هذا الجزء من انجيل متى مفقود و ربما حدث هذا بفعل فاعل لتثبيت النص المحرف  *

* ولا  يوجد اى نص قبل القرن الرابع به صيغة التعميد الثالوثية و لم يسجل التاريخ  اى حالة تعميد بهذه الصيغة قبل القرن الثالث و اول كتابات ممكن ان ندرسها  نجد صاحبها (يوسابيوس) يقتبس النص اكثر من 15 مرة بدون صيغة التعميد  الثالوثية *


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*ما بالكم كل منكم أكثر إفلاساً من الآخر ؟؟*
*ما بالكم تتنافسون في تطبيق عبارة "ما أنا بقارئ" هههههه*
*لو رجعت أخي الحبيب بشار للرابط الذي وضعته منذ البداية لأرحتَ نفسك من معظم ما نقلته .*


----------



## بشار بشار (9 ديسمبر 2011)

القديس باسيليوس الكبير 
 (329 - 379 ) 
 يؤكد أن النص غير موجود في الإنجيل وأنه تقليد شفهي متوارث

 هذا القديس والذي كان اوائل من ظهروا مدافعين عن ألوهية المسيح إلا أنه أول من نادى بألوهية الروح القدس علانية .
 
 يُقر أن التعميد بصيغة الثالوث ماهو إلا تقليد كنسي 
 
 وأنه من أسرار الكنيسة الغير مكتوبة التي تسلمها الآباء من المسيح والحواريين
 
 وتوارثوها شفاهاً بالتتابع ...
 

 وذلك أثناء رده على من أنكر تأليه الروح القدس  وحجتهم بأنه لم يصل به أي مكتوب وطالبوا بتقديم السند الكتابي , و لم يجد  لهم سنداً وهذا يعني أن صيغة التثليث الذي بمتى لم يُدون في الإنجيل حتى  القرن الرابع ...
 

 لنرى ما يقوله باسيليوس
 
 " But the object of attack is faith. The one aim  of the whole band of opponents and enemies of “sound doctrine” is to  shake down the foundation of the faith of Christ by levelling apostolic  traditionwith the ground, and utterly destroying it. So like the  debtors,—of course bona fide debtors—they clamour for written proof, and  reject as worthless the unwritten tradition of the Fathers. But we will  not slacken in our defence of the truth. We will not cowardly abandon  the cause. The Lord has delivered to us as a necessary and saving  doctrine that the Holy Spirit is to be ranked with the Father. Our  opponents think differently, and see fit to divide and rend asunder, and  relegate Him to the nature of a ministering spirit ... "
 
 
 وها هو الرابط لما قاله با سيليوس في كتابه الروح القدس الفصل العاشر 
 
 
 http://www.ccel.org/ccel/schaff/npnf208.vii.xi.html 
 

 والآن لنرى تعريب جزء مما قاله في ترجمة د.جورج  حبيب بباوي في تعريبه (القديس باسيليوس الكبير : الروح القدس ) الفصل10  صفحة 91 ... فيقول :
 
 " إنهم يريدون هدم التسليم الرسولي ومحوه ليصبح في  مستوى تراب الأرض وهم مثل الذين عليهم دين واقترضوا من آخرين , ولكنهم  يطلبون الإبطال , أي الوثيقة المكتوبة ويرفضون تسليم الآباء غير المكتوب  كأنه بلا قيمة أما نحن فلن نتأخر عن الدفاع عن الحق ولن نهرب مثل الجبناء  لقد سلمنا الرب كأساس للخلاص : التعليم بأن الروح القدس يُحسب مع الآب في  جوهر واحد . أما المقاومون فهم يقولون عكس ذلك ويُعبرون عن رأيهم بفصل  الروح القدس عن الآب واعتباره في مرتبة الأرواح الخادمة "
 
 
 فهل أثبت باسيليوس لهم أن التعميد بالثالوث ومساواة الروح القدس بالله في الكُتُب ...ومكتوب؟!!!


 
 في الفصل السابع والعشرين وتحت موضوع :

 فيما يخص الكلمة "مع " وماهي القوة التي تملكها. أيضاً ما يتعلق بنواميس الكنيسة الغير مكتوبة
 
 Of the origin of the word “with,” and what force it has. Also concerning the unwritten laws of the church.

 نقرأ الآتي :

 " Of the beliefs and practices  whether generally accepted or publicly enjoined which are preserved in  the Church some we possess derived from written teaching; others we have  received delivered to us “in a mystery” by the tradition of the  apostles; and both of these in relation to true religion have the same  force).......For were we to attempt to reject such customs as have no  written authority, on the ground that the importance they possess is  small,....). For instance, to take the first and most general example,  who is thence who has taught us in writing to sign with the sign of the  cross those who have trusted in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ? What  writing has taught us to turn to the East at the prayer? Which of the  saints has left us in writing the words of the invocation at the  displaying of the bread of the Eucharist and the cup of blessing? For we  are not, as is well known, content with what the apostle or the Gospel  has recorded, but both in preface and conclusion we add other words as  being of great importance to the validity of the ministry, and these we  derive from unwritten teaching. Moreover we bless the water of baptism  and the oil of the chrism, and besides this the catechumen who is being  baptized. On what written authority do we do this? Is not our authority  silent and mystical tradition? Nay, by what written word is the  anointing of oil itself taught? And whence comes the custom of baptizing  thrice? And as to the other customs of baptism from what ******ure do  we derive the renunciation of Satan and his angels? 
 Does not this come from that  unpublished and secret teaching which our fathers guarded in a silence  out of the reach of curious meddling and inquisitive investigation? Well  had they learnt the lesson that the awful dignity of the mysteries is  best preserved by silence .
 Time will fail me if I attempt  to recount the unwritten mysteries of the Church. Of the rest I say  nothing; but of the very confession of our faith in Father, Son, and  Holy Ghost, what is the written source? If it be granted that, as we are  baptized, so also under the obligation to believe, we make our  confession in like terms as our baptism, in accordance with the  tradition of our baptism and in conformity with the principles of true  religion, let our opponents grant us too the right to be as consistent  in our a******ion of glory as in our confession of faith. If they  deprecate our doxology on the ground that it lacks written authority,  let them give us the written evidence for the confession of our faith  and the other matters which we have enumerated. While the unwritten  traditions are so many, and their bearing on “the mystery of godliness”  is so important, can they refuse to allow us a single word which has  come down to us from the Fathers;—which we found, derived from untutored  custom, abiding in unperverted churches;—a word for which the arguments  are strong, and which contributes in no small degree to the  completeness of the force of the mystery?. 


 
 http://www.ccel.org/ccel/schaff/npnf208.vii.xxviii.html
 
 كتاب الروح القدس , ترجمة حبيب باباوي 

 
 فصل 27 ص163 

 يقول باسيليوس : 

 " وسوف أحتاج لوقت طويل جداً إذا حاولت أن أسرد  أسرار الكنيسة غير المكتوبة أما عن باقي الموضوعات فلا يجوز لي أن أقول  عنها أي شيء أما عن الإعتراف بإيماننا " بالآب والإبن والروح القدس فما هو  المصدر المكتوب لهذه العقيدة ؟إذا كان حقاً إننا اعتمدنا فإن التسليم الخاص  بالمعمودية يُحتم الإيمان والإعتراف بصيغة معروفة عند معموديتنا ... " 
 
 
 إذاً فالتعميد بالثالوث بإعترافه الصريح غير موجود في الكتاب المقدس ...
 
 في الإعتراف الصريح من الآب القديس المؤله الاول للروح القدس يقول أن التعميد بالثالوث غير موجود في الكتاب المقدس ...
 
 وأن تأكيده هو التسليم الشفاهي الذي يُقال عند المعمودية فقط !!!!!!
 
 التعميد بالثالوث هو إيمان بالتسليم الغير مكتوب 
 و لابد من الإيمان به كما آمن المعترضون بغيره بكثير من الأشياء الغير مكتوبة

 فإذا كانت صيغة التعميد بالثالوث ليست مكتوبة وليست في الكتاب المقدس
 فمن هذا المُحرف المُدلس الذي أضافها؟!!!!!
 

 وإن كانت موجودة , فكيف لم يراها القديس باسيليوس الكبير؟!!!!!!!!!

 
 لماذا لم يراها باسيليوس ولماذا إدعى أنها تسليم شفهي غير مكتوب ؟!!!!
 
 
 كيف يجهل الآب الروحي لتاليه الروح القدس أن صيغة التعميد بالثالوث في الإنجيل؟!!!!
 
 
 برغم وجود جميع الأناجيل الأربعة وقتئذ مدونة  ومكتوبة مع باسيليوس ومع معاصريه إلا انهم فشلوا في إيجاد دليل مكتوب على  الثالوث بل لم يكونوا قد وصلوا إلى قانون الإيمان الذي أقره مجمع  القسطنطينية بعد ذلك سنة 381 ليعتبروا الثالوث إله واحد ....
 
 
 ويعترف باسيليوس أنه غير موجود بالكتاب ....
 

 فإذا كان الثالوث ماهو إلا صيغة تعميد شفهية غير مدونة وغير مكتوبة ولا تأذن الكنيسة في تدوينه ..

 فكيف وجد طريقه إلى الكتاب المقدس ؟!!!!!!!!


----------



## بشار بشار (9 ديسمبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ما بالكم كل منكم أكثر إفلاساً من الآخر ؟؟*
> *ما بالكم تتنافسون في تطبيق عبارة "ما أنا بقارئ" هههههه*
> *لو رجعت أخي الحبيب بشار للرابط الذي وضعته منذ البداية لأرحتَ نفسك من معظم ما نقلته .*



 
 يقول لكم المسيح :
 
 فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية

اقرا يا صديقي لتعرف انا اعي كل كلمة وضعتها واعرف ان الصدمة غير سهلة التحمل ربنا يهديك


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 ديسمبر 2011)

دعني أبدأ معك بهذه اولاً - طرحت شبهتك - فكن منصفاً في سماع الردود على كل ما اوردته وسأجيبك بالتفصل - ولتكونوا منصفين في حياتكم الارضية مرة واحدة كي ينصفكم الله في أخر الايام! 

ابدأ بنعمة المسيح ربي ومخلصي:






لما تقتطع ما تصوره يا صديقنا العزيز ولما لم تكمل!

النص يقول في الجزئية التي وضعت تحتها خط (لا يمكن لاحد ان يحدد ما اذا كان النص موجوداً في نسخة انجيل متى ام لم يوجد) اذاً فنفي وجود النص لا يمكن أثباته من النسخة الاصلية، لكن ما لدينا هو نسخ تعود لتأريخ مقارب لهذا التأريخ ومنها المخطوطات القديمة اليونانية والارامية منها:






وهذه نسخة منها والتي تعود لسنة 165 - اما نسخ الترجمات اليونانية فأقدم من هذه بكثير أي مقاربة لتأريخ كتابة انجيل معلمنا متى (70 الى 80 ميلادية) - فكيف يمكن أن تكتب هذه الترجمات القديمة ما لم تنقل من النسخ الاصلية!

ثم كيف يقتبسها الاباء في رسائلهم وفي مخاطباتهم مالم يعوها ويجدوها مكتوبة في الانجيل نفسه - هل لك ان تجيب؟؟


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*معليش حبيبي انت من رفض أن يقرأ ونقل ما قد سبق سحقه ، لذلك أمهلني وقتاً وسترى أنك لم تأتِ بجديد ، بل أتيتَ بمهزلة .*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 ديسمبر 2011)

جزئيتك الثانية:




> ) المعمودية باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس (متى 28: 19)
> "اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمّدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس". *يرجّح* مفسرو الكتاب المقدس أنّ هذه الوصية التي وضعها الإنجيل على لسان يسوع ليست من يسوع نفسه، بل هي موجز الكرازة التي كانت تُعدّ الموعظين للمعمودية، في الأوساط اليونانية. فالمعمودية في السنوات الأولى للمسيحية كانت تعطى "باسم يسوع المسيح" (أع 2: 38؛ 10: 48) أو "باسم الرب يسوع" (أع 8: 16؛ 19: 5). ففي الأوساط اليهودية، لتمييز المعمودية المسيحية عن غيرها من طقوس التنقية والتطهير، كان يكفي أن يلفظ اسم يسوع المسيح على المعتمد، دليلاً على أنه صار خاصة المسيح وخُتم نختمه. أمّا في الأوساط اليونانية الوثنيّة، فكان يسبق المعمودية "تعليم أوّلي" ينقل المهتدين "من عبادة الأوثان ليعبدوا الله الحيّ"


 
نحن نجلب أدلة وانت تقول يرجح - ما لنا بالترجيح اخي أجلب نص انجيلي من متى نفسه يقول بأنها غير موجودة وبعد ذلك سنتناقش على النص نفسه، وليس ترجيحات واراء الخطأ الذي وقع زميلك الذي هرب فيه!


----------



## بشار بشار (9 ديسمبر 2011)

فَوَيْلٌ  لِّلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ  هَـذَا مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ لِيَشْتَرُواْ بِهِ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً فَوَيْلٌ  لَّهُم مِّمَّا كَتَبَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَوَيْلٌ لَّهُمْ مِّمَّا يَكْسِبُونَ  "

نتكلم عن ايه ولا ايه؟

عن قصة المراة الزانية ولا عن الفاصلة اليوحانوية ولا خاتمة مرقص ؟

ربنا يهديكم


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 ديسمبر 2011)

> هذا التبرير معناه ان هناك شخص ما لانعرفه قد اخترع هذه الصيغة لتناسب التكريز لليونانيين و اخرى لغيرهم و هذا ايضا غير مقبول و لا يخدم اصالة النص محل البحث و من هو هذا الشخص الذى يحدد الصيغة المناسبة ؟؟؟ و على اى اساس و من اعطاه السلطة لفعل ذلك و من عنده السلطة ليضيف اقوال على لسان يسوع لم يقولها ابدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
هذا كلام واه لا اساس له من الصحة - والسبب بسيط ارجو ان تعيه، الشبهة التي طرحتها توجد في أنجيل متى البشير ولمعلوماتك أنجيل متى موجه لليهود، لان فيه تركيز على تحقيق النبؤات المسيانية والبدء بنسب المسيح تركيزاً من معلمنا متى على أيصال الكلمة لليهود المسيحيين او اليهود الذي سيؤمنون بالمسيح - اما ان يأتي دخيل لوضع الاضافة كي يوهم اليونانيين هذا كلام غير علمي، وإلا ما الذي سيستفيده اليونانيين من نسب المسيح والنبؤات المسيانية المتطابقة لشخص المسيح المخلص!! وهذا سؤال اخر موجه اليك؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 ديسمبر 2011)

بشار بشار قال:


> فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ هَـذَا مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ لِيَشْتَرُواْ بِهِ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً فَوَيْلٌ لَّهُم مِّمَّا كَتَبَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَوَيْلٌ لَّهُمْ مِّمَّا يَكْسِبُونَ "
> 
> نتكلم عن ايه ولا ايه؟
> 
> ...


 
"مستعدين في كل حين ان نشرح للتائيهن عن سبب الرجاء الذي في نفوسنا"

انت تسأل وتأمر- ونحن بكل حب واحترام نجيبك لاننا واثقون ايما ثقة بأيماننا


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*مصيبة إذا كنت تعتقد أنك أثبت هذه النقطة وتجهز نفسك للانتقال للتالية !!*
*مصيبة سلوكية بامتياز وحوارية كذلك !!*
*عليك الانتظار حتى ننتهي من التعقيب علماً أن الكثير مما طرحته تم الرد عليه فعلاً في الرابط الذي وضعته منذ البداية .*

*آيات وجدت في كل المخطوطات بالكامل ، في كل الترجمات بالكامل في كل النسخ اليونانية بالكامل في كثير من أقوال الآباء منذ القرن الأول .*

*لذا أرجو أن تنتظر أن نعقب على طرحك .*


----------



## بشار بشار (9 ديسمبر 2011)

> *لذا أرجو أن تنتظر أن نعقب على طرحك .*



انا منتظر لا تتعجل


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*أرجو من المشرف في حال كان ما قمنا به مخالفاً وتطفلاً على الموضوع أن ينقل الحوار إلى موضوع مختلف دون حذف أي جزئية ريثما نتابع الحوار .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*يغلق لحين تواجد الزعيم
سلام ونعمه​*


----------

